# Esquema radio telefunken a-2747 FM



## Taburoto (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola A todos!

Necesitaria el esquema de una radio telefunken A-2747 FM.

Es una radio a valvulas y el problema es que no sintoniza nada en FM,en AM funciona.

Gracias,.


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2012)

Taburoto, te muevo el post a esta sección porque lo que solicitas es un esquema.

Para postearlo en la sección de Radio, plantealo como una reparación. Que es lo que le pasa, si no se oye, si no sintoniza ... Quizá no enciende nada, ó tal vez observas cables sueltos ó componentes en mal estado.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

acá te dejo el esquema ¡¡¡¡
su usas el buscador te vas a encontrar con toda colección de enlaces y temas de radios que fuy acumulando gracias a la ayuda de los compañeros del foros


----------



## Taburoto (Jun 19, 2012)

Muchas gracias,prometo usar el buscador....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2012)

te sirvió el esquema?era ese?


----------



## Taburoto (Jun 19, 2012)

Si,es ese,no hay duda....

En el documento hacen referencia al modelo Campanela A-2636,como ejemplo de ajuste.
Está el manual de ese modelo por aqui?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2012)

buscalo en esta pagina que son de radios españolas ¡¡
http://www.apite.com/


----------



## Frascoramos (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola, muchas gracias por dejarme participar, tengo una radio Telefunken A-2747fm Intermezzo, necesito saber dónde poner cada cable de la fuente dé alimentación , en la placa , hay varios conectores con algunos colores ,  y el transformador no lo tengo , me hace falta saber que tensión entra en cada conector y saber su función para buscar un transformador idóneo con las salidas correspondientes.

Esa foto del transformador sacada de internet , necesito saber cada color que corriente sale, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Identificaste ya los de 220Vac ?

Si no lo hiciste aún , con tester en Ohms primero identifica cuales son los bobinados , deben medir algo en Ohms , no infinito. Un dibujo en papel ayuda mucho.

El bobinado de mas alta resistencia sería el de alimentación 220V , lo pruebas con lámpara serie de filamento de 40 , o 60 Watts , si da un pequeño encendido y apaga , vamos bien.


----------



## Frascoramos (Abr 5, 2020)

Gracias por contestar, está radio me la dieron sin el transformador , ésa foto es de internet , por eso quisiera saber los voltios que salen de ese transformador y sus colores , para poder comprar alguno similar , gracias otra vez y un saludo , espero que el coronavirus  no haga mucho daño en tu país , en España estamos bastante mal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

En el mensaje #3 tenés el diagrama !

Filamentos de 6.3 V todos en paralelo , y parece que después del rectificado habría 245V , así que el transformador será de 170V 100mA


----------



## Frascoramos (Abr 5, 2020)

Bueno , pues aver si terminamos con el confinamiento por el virus , y saldré a comprar un transformador de esas características , muchas gracias por su colaboración, saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Bajate los datasheets de todas las válvulas y sumá el consumo de sus filamentos para saber la potencia de los 6,3V 

Lo mas probable es que termines poniendo dos transformadores , filamentos y +B


----------



## Frascoramos (Abr 5, 2020)

Pues , será lo mejor , así no tendré muchos problemas , una idea excelente, gracias otra vez ,   por cierto  , la lámpara uabc 80   , es equivalente a eabc80, es para una  que tengo con esa válvula fundida , comprobé la patilla 4 y 5 y no tiene continuidad, gracias
 es para una Askar , creo que es igual que la Philips


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

Compara datasheets


----------



## Frascoramos (Abr 5, 2020)

Muchas gracias, otra vez


----------

